# Dirk Bach ist tot...



## Brian (1 Okt. 2012)

Wie ich gerade bei Bild.de gelesen habe verstarb heute am 1.10.2012 der Komiker Dirk Bach.Ein Notarzt wurde in seine Wohnung Berlin Lichterfelde gerufen doch kam jede Hilfe zu spät.Die Todesursache ist noch unklar,möge er in Frieden ruhen.....


----------



## Horstilon (1 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P Dirk Bach


----------



## henkbioly (1 Okt. 2012)

krass!

mit 51.. rip!

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/prom...erator-Dirk-Bach-mit-51-Jahren-gestorben.html


----------



## Scofield (1 Okt. 2012)

Ja, gerade gelesen. Kass.

Machet jut.


----------



## SabberSucre (1 Okt. 2012)

Na toll, ich werd seine bissigen Kommentare im Dschungel vermissen


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Ich habe es im Fernsehn geshene daß er verstroben ist. Bin ganz erschrocken davor gesessen und konnte es nicht glauben daß er gestorben ist.

Möge er in Frieden Ruhen


----------



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Ich mochte ihn - toller Komiker - Flora, die Fledermaus...

R.I.P. Dirk


----------



## stuftuf (1 Okt. 2012)

Schade! Ein toller Entertainer, Schauspieler und insbesondere Mensch ist von uns gegangen!

Möge er in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden Dirk.... hast uns viele lustige Stunden gebracht ....


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

R.i.P Dirk Bach...warst ein toller Komiker...


----------



## wev (2 Okt. 2012)

:angry: Schade, nie mehr "Ein halbes Marmeladebrot mit Honig"!


----------



## Nielebock (2 Okt. 2012)

Wir haben einen guten Entertainer,Schauspieler und Mensch verloren,der mit seiner scharfen Zunge
und seiner art von spitzfindigkeit uns berührte,Dirk Bach du bist zu früh von uns gegangen die Fernsehwelt hat einen Entertainer weniger.


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2012)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Na toll, ich werd seine bissigen Kommentare im Dschungel vermissen



Stimmt, die Sendung kann RTL jetzt knicken, denn wer soll seinen Part jetzt übernehmen?


----------



## tomte123 (2 Okt. 2012)

Das kommt plötzlich, ob es was mit seinem Übergewicht zu tun hat?


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2012)

r.i.p.


.


----------



## Draugluin (2 Okt. 2012)

henkbioly schrieb:


> krass!
> 
> mit 51.. rip!
> 
> Berlin: Moderator Dirk Bach mit 51 Jahren gestorben - Nachrichten Panorama - Leute - DIE WELT



Krass ? Nicht wirklich.
Sry aber bei dieser überfettung ist das nicht verwunderlich o0
Bin selber nicht schlank, aber Dirk Bach sah zuletzt wirklich nurnoch aus wie ne Tonne o0

Dennoch war er zum Teil ein sympathischer Komiker ... abgesehen von seinem letzten engagement.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2012)

Im Himmel gibts nun was zum Lachen

R.i.P. Dicki​


----------



## eis (2 Okt. 2012)

*"Zieh ich Arm und Beinchen ein, könnt ich eine Kugel sein"*

Im Dschungelcamp hat er mir neben Sonja immer viel Freude bereitet, sonst eher nicht. Dennoch sollte man über die Ursache seines Ablebens nicht spekulieren. Er ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## determined (2 Okt. 2012)

die nachricht hat mir echt die schuhe ausgezogen… mit 51… echt kein alter


----------



## superichi (2 Okt. 2012)

Sehr traurig.
Bei den Namen Dirk Bach fallen mir immer sofort die Serien Lukas und die kleine Mönch ein.


----------



## Asselborn (2 Okt. 2012)

*R.I.P. Dirk Bach*

In seinem letzten Stück hieß es "Wer tod ist wird ein Stern"...


----------



## maratona27 (2 Okt. 2012)

schade, war ein guter
rip und danke für die lacher


----------



## matzedonia (2 Okt. 2012)

Es ist mit Sicherheit ein Verlust für das Showgeschäft...er hat viele tolle Sachen gemacht (auf seine Weise)...ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich ihn im Dschungel gern gesehen hab und sein Aussehen (nicht seine Kostüme) als gesund empfand, aber meine Gedanken sind bei seiner Familie...51 ist einfach noch zu jung


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2012)

*AW: R.I.P. Dirk Bach*

Im Himmel gibts nun was zum Lachen

R.i.P: Dicki ​


----------



## SabberSucre (2 Okt. 2012)

*AW: R.I.P. Dirk Bach*

Es gibt es schon einen Thread, bitte diesen nutzen... 



Asselborn schrieb:


> In seinem letzten Stück hieß es "Wer tod ist wird ein Stern"...


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (2 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur traurig einer der besten geht von der Bühne!!!.


R.I.P Dirk Bach


----------



## Marcel34 (3 Okt. 2012)

ist An herzversagen gestorben!!


----------



## Haribo1978 (3 Okt. 2012)

Ein toller Mensch, der viel zu früh gehen musste. Wird mir in guter Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## HohesC (3 Okt. 2012)

Traurige Sache ... R.I.P


----------



## .Engelchen. (3 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P. Die besten verlassen uns immer viel zu früh


----------



## l0nd0nbaby (3 Okt. 2012)

RIP Dirk.
Ein wirklich toller und sympatischer Mensch, der von uns gegangen ist. Ich hab ihn gerne auf meinem Fernsehr gesehen und er hat mich immer zum lachen gebracht..


----------



## moartl82 (3 Okt. 2012)

schade.ruhe in frieden


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

das ist echt schade und traurig ich fand ihn klasse auf seine art war er richtig cool, habe ihn zuletzt im Theaterstück Kein Pardon gesehen, live. 
R.i.P.


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Sterben soviele Menschen täglich. Auf Straßen, im Krankenhaus und einsam zu Hause.
Aufgrund seines Übergewichtes war es abzusehen.

Trotzdem ein toller Comedian. Sicherlich auch ein liebenswerter Mensch.


----------



## Bargo (4 Okt. 2012)

Der Hammer **link gelöscht**
Ich faß es nicht ...


----------



## .Engelchen. (4 Okt. 2012)

Solche Artikel kann man doch echt schon nicht mehr ernst nehmen 

Katholische Nachrichten... Sagt alles 

http://kreuz.net/article.15967.html


----------



## Claudia (4 Okt. 2012)

wie kank ist das denn :kotz:


----------



## Q (4 Okt. 2012)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Solche Artikel kann man doch echt schon nicht mehr ernst nehmen
> 
> Katholische Nachrichten... Sagt alles




na ja da würde man der Katholischen Kirche allerdings Unrecht tun....
kreuz.net ist ein deutschsprachiges, anonymes Blog mit religions- und kirchenbezogenen Texten sowie rechtsextremen, antisemitischen und homophoben Inhalten, das sich im Untertitel als Plattform für „katholische Nachrichten“ beschreibt. Die Website ist kein Angebot der römisch-katholischen Kirche; sowohl die deutsche und österreichische Bischofskonferenz als auch die Redaktion von Radio Vatikan (als offizielles Medium des Heiligen Stuhls) und mehrere deutschsprachige Bistümer distanzierten sich von kreuz.net. Also eine geschickte Kaschierung von Hetzsprüchen, die m.E. längst verboten gehören...

Ich würde NICHT durch solche Zitate auch noch zur Verbreitung des Unfugs beitragen wollen... 

Und Dirk Bach zeigt uns, dass das Leben längst nicht so ewig ist, wie wir meist glauben... RIP


----------



## .Engelchen. (4 Okt. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> na ja da würde man der Katholischen Kirche allerdings Unrecht tun....
> kreuz.net ist ein deutschsprachiges, anonymes Blog mit religions- und kirchenbezogenen Texten sowie rechtsextremen, antisemitischen und homophoben Inhalten, das sich im Untertitel als Plattform für „katholische Nachrichten“ beschreibt. Die Website ist kein Angebot der römisch-katholischen Kirche; sowohl die deutsche und österreichische Bischofskonferenz als auch die Redaktion von Radio Vatikan (als offizielles Medium des Heiligen Stuhls) und mehrere deutschsprachige Bistümer distanzierten sich von kreuz.net. Also eine geschickte Kaschierung von Hetzsprüchen, die m.E. längst verboten gehören...



Achso ok. Hab' dazu auch noch folgendes gefunden
Kirche - katholisch.de
Wo sich von kreuz.net distanziert wird.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2012)

Sorry aber müssen wir diesen Mist auch noch weiterverbreiten?
Wär ja schön wenn man das löschen täte oder?


----------



## IcyCold (4 Okt. 2012)

*R.I.P. Dirk Bach*


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden ...


----------



## FlerIstBoss (5 Okt. 2012)

Ruh in Frieden


----------



## wil008 (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die vielen lustigen Sendungen RIP


----------



## saunabox85 (6 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P Diek


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

Er war ein ganz großer kleiner Mann! Und so humorvoll... möge er in Frieden ruhen...


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P Dirk Bach


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Leider, ein lustiger Komiker ist von uns gegangen! Ruhe in Frieden Dirk.


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Er wurde von Jahr zu Jahr dicker, das kann nicht ewig gut gehen


----------



## kloxi (12 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P 
Wirklich schade das er Tot ist, ich fand ihn immer toll im TV.


----------



## chaos01 (13 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P dirk bach


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

war nie ein fan von bach aber er war ein lustiger mensch , erde soll dein sofa sein . schlaf gut


----------



## TobiasB (13 Okt. 2012)

schlimm nur das es leute gibt die 9 Euro wollen wenn man sein Grab sehen will Hallo ich bezahl doch nicht wenn ich auf den Friedhof gehe.


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

rip und :thx: Dirk


----------



## sweety (22 Okt. 2012)

R.I.P. 
Vielen Dank für viele lustige Momente


----------



## dersoziale (22 Okt. 2012)

Viel zu früh von uns gegangen, hätte so gerne noch mehr von ihm gesehen.Möge er dort wo er jetzt ist, auch so viel Spaß verbreiten wie hier auf Erden.


----------



## Paybackmax (22 Okt. 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich gelesen was die fanatischen Christen von kreuz.net dazu geschrieben haben? Da fällt einem doch echt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

Paybackmax schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gelesen was die fanatischen Christen von kreuz.net dazu geschrieben haben? Da fällt einem doch echt nichts mehr ein.



Die Seite ist doch sicherlich Fake / Satire.. Früher gabs auch solche Seiten, die auf Gamer abgezielt haben. (Jeder Videospieler = Amokläufer) 

Wobei ich derartige Satire nicht gutheißen kann.


----------



## SabberSucre (22 Okt. 2012)

Kreuz punkt net ist leider kein Fake, oder Satire oder ähnliches, sondern wird tatsächlich von konservativ christlichen Spinnern betrieben...


----------



## Purple Feather (22 Okt. 2012)

Nicht zu fassen wie schnell sowas geht. Ruhe in Frieden Dirk


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Kreuz punkt net ist leider kein Fake, oder Satire oder ähnliches, sondern wird tatsächlich von konservativ christlichen Spinnern betrieben...



Tatsache.. War zwar absolut kein Dirk Bach-Fan, aber was da gepostet wird, ist höchstens Untermenschentum.


----------



## king_p (23 Okt. 2012)

Sein plötzlicher Tod ist ein großer Verlust für Deutschland.

Ruhe in Frieden


----------

